# 5 month puppy



## Satii007 (Aug 5, 2014)

*What is the best food for a 5 month cockapoo?*

Hi, I was wondering what is the best quality food for my five month old cockapoo pup? I have been feeding him Rachel Ray puppy food. I recently did research and came across brands such as canidae, adana, artemis, and ojein. Since you all have experiences with cockapoos I thought I'd turn to you for the best advice  thank you my little guy and I will truly appreciate it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Look at this site for reviews.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/

Welcome!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I feed Maggie Acana Puppy food right now and will be switching to Acana Wild Prairie when she is adult. Do you have any pictures of Teddy? Would love to see some.


----------

